# Hello from a really old guy



## H H Zweck (Oct 13, 2020)

I'm a composer of some professional experience who is trying to get his music out to a wider, discerning public. I've worked in TV, film and theatre and have had some concert pieces played around and about. My electronic music experience goes back a long way, to a time when it involved synths and razor blades. The newer technology, especially Spitfire audio, has rekindled my interest in producing new works. I hope people will like them and at least find them interesting.

I have posted my first offering elsewhere on this site, but repeat it here. It's the first in a series of pieces mostly using IRCAM's Virtual Prepared Piano, and combining that with Pianoteq's own instruments. Some of the string noises have been produced using the bow on piano strings, others, are virtual strings from elsewhere. The series is called _Pieces for Unprepared Pianist._


----------



## Markrs (Oct 13, 2020)

Welcome to VI-control


----------



## EthanAvry (Oct 13, 2020)

Welcome to the forums! Glad to have you here.

The piece you've attached is fantastic by the way, such great use of interesting rhythm and texture!


----------



## BassClef (Oct 13, 2020)

Hello HH and welcome to the forum.


----------



## H H Zweck (Oct 13, 2020)

Thank you for the kind welcome and generous response to my music. HHZ


----------



## SchnookyPants (Oct 13, 2020)

Louis and Bebe meet George Crumb. Good stuff.

'love the title, too.

Welcome.


----------



## bill5 (Oct 13, 2020)

Define "old," punk.


----------



## H H Zweck (Oct 14, 2020)

I could tell you, but I don’t want to upset the others.


----------



## H H Zweck (Oct 14, 2020)

By the way, as a newbie, is it best to start a new thread with each new piece, or to just group them?


----------



## Dex (Oct 17, 2020)

Welcome! I thought your piece was really cool.


----------



## H H Zweck (Oct 17, 2020)

Thanks, Dex!


----------



## robgb (Oct 17, 2020)

H H Zweck said:


> I'm a composer of some professional experience who is trying to get his music out to a wider, discerning public. I've worked in TV, film and theatre and have had some concert pieces played around and about. My electronic music experience goes back a long way, to a time when it involved synths and razor blades. The newer technology, especially Spitfire audio, has rekindled my interest in producing new works. I hope people will like them and at least find them interesting.
> 
> I have posted my first offering elsewhere on this site, but repeat it here. It's the first in a series of pieces mostly using IRCAM's Virtual Prepared Piano, and combining that with Pianoteq's own instruments. Some of the string noises have been produced using the bow on piano strings, others, are virtual strings from elsewhere. The series is called _Pieces for Unprepared Pianist._


Good stuff. Reminds me of some of Goldsmith's stuff.


----------



## H H Zweck (Oct 17, 2020)

Many thanks, robgb. I rate Goldsmith highly. The fascinating score he did for1 _Chinatown _in just 5 days is one of my favourites.


----------



## robgb (Oct 17, 2020)

H H Zweck said:


> Many thanks, robgb. I rate Goldsmith highly. The fascinating score he did for1 _Chinatown _in just 5 days is one of my favourites.


Mine, too.


----------



## joed (Oct 17, 2020)

Hello! 
I enjoyed your track very much.


----------



## H H Zweck (Oct 17, 2020)

Thanks, joed. I have more stuff recently posted.


----------



## Mike Greene (Oct 17, 2020)

H H Zweck said:


> By the way, as a newbie, is it best to start a new thread with each new piece, or to just group them?


You can post however you like, although obviously try not to flood the section. Five pieces every week would be annoying, for example, since it would take all the oxygen out of everybody else's posts.

With that said, don't feel you need to hold off on posting your third and fourth movements. These movements are substantial pieces which are certainly worthy of their own posts. (I was about to add that they're really well done for an old guy, but I guess this is a field where having a few years under your belt is an advantage, not disadvantage. Plus I'm no spring chicken myself.  Seriously, great work.)


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 17, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> Plus I'm no spring chicken myself.



Let's try and pipe down a little now if you don't mind, Mike.


----------



## H H Zweck (Oct 17, 2020)

Thanks, Mike

I'm thinking of posting the 3rd movement next weekend (taking your advice not to post too many things too quickly) but the 4th will be some time as I've just begun to score it. Grateful that so many kind people are responding kindly to a decrepit codger.


----------



## cuttime (Oct 17, 2020)

I remember when lawn darts and chemistry sets were a thing, and lived to tell about it. I never had one of these, though:


----------



## H H Zweck (Oct 17, 2020)

Some of my more sloppy friends with chemistry sets didn't, alas, live to tell about it. Whenever someone mentioned lawn darts, I hid under the piano.


----------



## Marsen (Oct 17, 2020)

I like this pulsating, organic vibe.


----------



## H H Zweck (Oct 18, 2020)

Thanks, Marsen!


----------

